

How Capcom’s fighting game reality show turned ugly - vetler
http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/sexual-harassment-as-ethical-imperative-the-ugly-side-of-fighting-games

======
antihero
"How dare people hate me for being a complete cunt!!"

That said, context is everything - once back in the days of Counter-Strike, I
pissed off a female clan member because I called her an "awp whore". In CS,
this is _not_ a gendered insult, and I was merely joking around as I would
with someone who was male (it's a generic term for someone who uses a specific
sniper rifle too much). She chose to find that as personally offensive, and
despite me apologising and explaining, she left the clan. It left me feeling
horrible despite just treating a woman as an equal. I mean it's a long shot
from what these people are doing, which _is_ gendered and nasty, of course.

~~~
j_col
In certain parts of Ireland, calling someone a "cute whore/hoor" is actually
something of a sideways complement, and is usually applied to men:

<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/cute_hoor>

